# Bike advice - 29er or 650b



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Hi all

I am looking at getting a new MTB and the one I have currently is a 29er which is great.

Looking around the local bike shops I have seen great offers on 650b bikes so a bit tempted, but I have mainly had 29ers, so not sure on how big a difference it will be.

I mainly ride on roads to get to trails, then it's mainly forest trails, waggonways, gravel tracks. Nothing downhill or technical.

Any advice much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

what bike do you currently have - there is more to a bike than wheel size so don't just look at that.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Dr_T said:


> what bike do you currently have - there is more to a bike than wheel size so don't just look at that.


I currently have a Scott Aspect 960 29er.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

hawkpie said:


> I currently have a Scott Aspect 960 29er.


You might as well be speaking a foreign language....wow when did bikes get so complex??


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

hawkpie said:


> I currently have a Scott Aspect 960 29er.


anything in particular you like/dislike about the bike?

and what is your budget?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

900 relates to the Ascot Series with Alloy 6061 frame make up, 29 is the wheel size.

<<I am a Titanium Hard tail man myself, the look good bikes great spec plenty of reviews the best thing with bike is to try it yourself as these can be a big investment.

Have fun, lunchtime.....John Tht.


----------

